# Locating rough cut lumber



## JDCope (Jul 28, 2010)

Need help finding rough cut lumber in middle Tennessee. Any help would be great.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I found a few places that had some nice stock when I was in Murfreesboro and Shelbyville area a couple months ago.

Best people to deal with were those at Summers Lumber and Timber Co.

Jesse Bolden was a great guide through their operation, and even gave me a few short figured pieces to bring home to Canada in my suitcase…

They are just off I-24 at LaVergne. 
Address is 1515 J.P. Hennessy Drive
615-641-6190

www.summerslumber.com

Good luck!


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd recommend you look for a sawmill on the woodweb sawyers and dryers directory for your
area in tenesee, the address is www.woodweb.com, multiple mills should be listed for Tenesee
area.


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

I found my sawmill through a craigslist post under "material" The place was 45 minutes away but sweet deals. You might get lucky there.


----------



## PflugervilleSteve (Jan 26, 2010)

If you're willing to go down to the Chattanooga area, I just visited some folks you could talk to. They've got some nice white oak, some walnut, a tiny bit of cherry, a bit of sycamore, some cedar, and more. You can call Michelle at 423-503-6967.

Nice folks. I'll be giving them thumbs up in my blog for this week's trip.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Scott Banbury is located in Memphis and has some really nice wood..

http://www.scottbanbury.com/aboutus.html


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

I live in Nashville and am always looking for sources. I have seen several different suppliers with ads on craigslist but have never purchased via that route. Here is a sawmill in South Nashville that I will be calling: http://nashville.craigslist.org/mat/1852878180.html
I would be interested in what you find.


----------



## BobFlyer (Mar 1, 2010)

Spencer is located in middle of Tenn. In Spencer there is a State Park with waterfalls, I do not know the name of the park, however, there is a south entrance to the park, on the road with the south entrance about 5-6 miles south is a sawmill that cuts timber, plus they have a sawmill. Name of owner is Sullivan. I do not know the name of mill or exact address, but was a very nice individual. Perhaps this may lead to or you can find what you are looking for at his place. He indicated he had Oak, several species, butternut, hickory, pine walnut and others.

I have trouble finding products here in the south, Panama City, Fl

Regards Bobflyer


----------

